# Блокады. Какие лучше? И надо ли?



## Gala33319 (11 Ноя 2019)

Всем привет . Прошло две недели после блокады нейрохирургической с введением препаратов в эпидуральное пространство дугоотросчатые суставы под контролем рентгена непосредственно в место грыжи  (дипроспаном с лидокаином и ещё что-то , кажется бензокаин ) . Итак , сама блокада прошла хорошо , были уколы и больнее , например в коленные суставы без анестезии , здесь прошло нормально и быстро , 20 минут и все . Дальше полежала 15 минут в палате , доктор сказал можно идти . Пошла . Читала , что многие пишут о ежеминутном действии , чуть ли не улетали без боли из больницы , у меня такого не было . После 2 часов начались боли адские , ещё хуже , чем до , в пояснице , всем тазу и ногах . Все крутило , ломало , слёзы ручьём . Позвонила врачу , сказал отходит анестезия. Сразу вопрос к форуму , у кого-то было так же ? Или я , как обычно , самый везучий человек ? Так как не из Москвы , где и делала блокаду , в этот же день поехала на электричке домой . Вот это было адище, как меня ломало в метро и поезде. Благо ехать было недолго. Три дня я отходила от этого . Эффект постепенно улучшался , я подумала «ну вот он свет в конце тоннеля» и теперь то я смогу потихоньку заниматься лфк и улучшать своё состояние . Но нет . Постепенно , видимо , действие блокады спадало . Сейчас я могу пройтись по улице полчаса и поясница снова отваливается , снова отдаёт в ногу , пока не так сильно как было , но скоро я выхожу на работу , чего с ужасом жду , а следовательно , думаю все боли возобновятся . В наш город иногда приезжают нейрохирурги из Нижнего Новгорода , потому что нашим доверять нельзя , я попаду к одному из них в пятницу , он уже сказал , что может предложить блокады . С чем не знаю , но сказал три штуки , один укол в живот . Собственно , вопрос , я понимаю , что блокадами не вылечить , но можно облегчить существование , можно ли делать блокады ( ещё одни ) после предыдущей блокады двухнедельной давности ? Там даже не месте ведения остался след такой как канал к месту грыжи , я могу его пощупать , и само место на спине бугром небольшим выпирает по сравнению с остальными позвонками ?? Может кто поделился опытом , кто испытал действие блокад ?? Помогло ли ? И ведёт ли это к оперативному вмешательству , раз уж залезли в околопозвоночное пространство ? В общем , спасибо всем, кто прочёл этот длинный пост , надеюсь на обратную связь . 
Если нужно почитать мою тему , она вот  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30192/


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Ноя 2019)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> Может кто поделился опытом , кто испытал действие блокад ?? Помогло ли ? И ведёт ли это к оперативному вмешательству , раз уж залезли в околопозвоночное пространство ?


@Gala33319, здравствуйте! Мне делали блокады и помогло. Могу поделиться своим скромным опытом, но сначала о вас. Прочёл вашу тему. Первое. Сначала нужен диагноз, чтобы знать куда колоть, чтобы во всех этих процедурах был смысл. Из вашей темы следует, что с позвоночником у вас всё в порядке. Проблемы ваши идут не от грыжи, а от мышц, как было указано вам в вашей теме докторами. Поэтому и укол в эпидуральное пространство вам абсолютно не помог. А куда вам надо делать уколы? Из вашего поста можно сделать вывод, что у вас под подозрением подвздошно-поясничная и грушевидная мышца. Для уточнения диагноза вы можете подъехать к доктору Ступину и доктору @AIR. Вам предлагают делать укол в живот? Скорее всего это будет укол в подвздошно-поясничную мышцу. Лично мне делали укол в грушевидную мышцу. Она была спазмированна и сжимала седалищный нерв. Помогло. В общем, вывод такой. Прежде чем колоть, надо знать куда колоть и зачем. Тогда это помогает.


----------



## Gala33319 (12 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо за ответ , я была у нейрохирурга - вертибролога , который мне и делал блокаду в Москве , он ничего не говорил о том , что у меня проблема в грушевидке, сказал , что задевается корешок отсюда и боли в пояснице ( из-за воспаления , т.к. грыжа «свежая») и в ягодице и в ноге . В моём городе об этом вообще ничего не знают , у нас и мануальных терапевтов , по сути , нет . Я об этом буду спрашивать врача , к которому пойду через два дня, но он травматолог ортопед и нейрохирург.

@Игорь_ЕД, а вы можете сказать как отличить боль от грушевидной от боли из-за грыжи ?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Ноя 2019)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> А вы можете сказать как отличить боль от грушевидной от боли из-за грыжи


Врач при осмотре производит тест Ласега - поднимает прямую ногу лежащего пациента  и смотрит, где болит. Лично у меня болело где-то в заднем месте внутри. Если грыжа защемляет корешок, то боль при этом будет в пояснице. Далее, у меня были специфицические болевые (триггерные) точки на заднем месте. Далее, у вас по МРТ грыжа центральная и не задевает корешки. Далее, в вашей теме никто про грыжу даже и не заикнулся. Далее, вам блокада в позвоночник не помогла никак. Всё-таки советую обращаться к врачам, которые умеют диагностировать. Я не из России, географию плохо знаю, но по моему из Владимира до Люберцов можно на машине за пару часов доехать  (как-бы намекаю).


----------



## Gala33319 (12 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> ...по моему из Владимира до Люберцов можно на машине за пару часов доехать  (как-бы намекаю).


Доехать можно , но больничный завтра кончается и я выхожу на работу . Не знаю насколько хватит ) Тест Ласега делали , нога как будто нятягивалась и следом отдавало слева от поясницы и в саму поясницу , ну конечно ощущения в левом полупопии тоже были болючие , но не больнее чем выше . Особенно сильно это мучало после блокады . Но мне объяснили , что лекарству нужно время , чтоб рассосаться . Сейчас я могу поднять ногу и прямую и согнутую , чувствуется напряжение , но больше из-за того что мышцы не растянуты . При чем я читала много постов на форуме , многие пишут , что когда расходятся им лучше . У меня наоборот , стоит мне походить полчаса и все, начинается поясница , все таки она сейчас больше беспокоит . Ну нога болит не целиком , а сейчас осталось в стопе ломающее чувство . То есть сутра мне нормально , а если что-то начинаю делать то все , пиши пропало


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Ноя 2019)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> То есть сутра мне нормально


Это значит во сне мышцы расслабились и проблема ваша в мышцах, а не в грыже.


Gala33319 написал(а):


> стоит мне походить полчаса и все, начинается поясница , все таки она сейчас больше беспокоит .


Обычно, у кого грыжа, от ходьбы лучше становится. Поясница - чаще всего это квадратная мышца поясницы.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (12 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Врач при осмотре производит тест Ласега - поднимает прямую ногу лежащего пациента и смотрит, где болит.


Да ничего не проводят они...


----------



## Gala33319 (12 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Это значит во сне мышцы расслабились и проблема ваша в мышцах, а не в грыже.
> 
> Обычно, у кого грыжа, от ходьбы лучше становится. Поясница - чаще всего это квадратная мышца поясницы.


Ох , хотелось бы думать , что не от грыжи . Но неужели мышцы могут ТАК болеть ? Ещё вчера проверяла почки ( мало ли , кстати два небольших камня есть ) , врач так своим узи аппаратом нажала в области левой почки , как будто мне ножом воткнули . И справа если взять последние два рёбра и надавить между ними как будто что-то вправляется . Это уже почти два года так . И периодически зажимает грудную клетку со всеми рёбрами спереди и сзади . Это может быть связано с мышцами ?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Ноя 2019)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> Это может быть связано с мышцами ?


Вполне может. А может и с камнями в почках. Но не с грыжей. Вам бы на счёт диагностики лучше бы в своей теме к врачам обратиться. Я не врач и в почках не разбираюсь.


----------



## Gala33319 (12 Ноя 2019)

Да , я напишу в теме , просто как-то сам собой разговор пошёл
А какие блокады вам кололи ?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Ноя 2019)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> А какие блокады вам кололи ?


Вроде лидокаин с дексаметазоном. Но точно не помню. Может и новокаин. Но помню, что одно лекарство анестетик, а второе гормон.


----------



## Gala33319 (12 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо, мне то же самое.


----------



## Eduard1223 (22 Ноя 2019)

@Gala33319, Невролог Александр Ткачев не рекомендует делать блокады из-за того что они убивают иммунитет который борется с грыжей тем самым снижает шансы ребзорции. Лучший способ бороться с грыжей это физиотерапия и лфк


----------



## Gala33319 (22 Ноя 2019)

@Eduard1223, чем ж тогда обезболить ? Работать надо ) целебрексы мовалисы Мидокалмы не помогают


----------



## Skycity (17 Янв 2020)

Не колите никаких блокад. От них только хуже. Блокады это бизнес боли уберут на время , а проблем от Дипроспана на всю жизнь..
Мне ставили дипроспан и новакаин 
Тошнота и головная боль это малая часть того что было после.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2020)

Skycity написал(а):


> Не колите никаких блокад. От них только хуже. Блокады это бизнес боли уберут на время , а проблем от Дипроспана на всю жизнь..
> Мне ставили дипроспан и новакаин
> Тошнота и головная боль это малая часть того что было после.


Большинству помогают и очень эффективно. Если по показаниям.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @Gala33319, Невролог Александр Ткачев не рекомендует делать блокады из-за того что они убивают иммунитет который борется с грыжей тем самым снижает шансы ребзорции. Лучший способ бороться с грыжей это физиотерапия и лфк


А на каком этапе развития грыжи? Дочитали?


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Янв 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @Gala33319, Невролог Александр Ткачев не рекомендует делать блокады из-за того что они убивают иммунитет который борется с грыжей тем самым снижает шансы ребзорции. Лучший способ бороться с грыжей это физиотерапия и лфк


ну не знаю... по своему опыту: в период сильнейшего обострения (это когда выкручивало ногу от ягодицы до стопы), это когда обезболивающие ни в уколах, ни в таблетках, ни в свечах не помогали, было сделано 6 блокад (Дипроспан+Новокоин). Через год с 13 мм в L5-S1 до 5 мм.


----------

